
Q:  When I run my Mac app, it crashes immediately(Code Signature Invalid) - momofarm
https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/qa/qa1884/_index.html
======
momofarm
Apple you should not restrict this.

------
MichaelCrawford
When I run my Linux app, it doesn't crash.

